# black malamine/conti board



## basky

anyone know where i can get this from please. i've looked everywhere.


----------



## mike mc

you could give someone like a wardrobe fitter a shout or a place that specialises in bedroom furniture.maybe they will be able to help,ive only seen beech and white


----------



## twistedclown

Give Travis Perkins Builders merchants a call i work for them and we stock conti board we can get it all colours shapes and widths and as its a stock line we can get in with a order so no carriages involved where abouts are you based?


----------



## Graz

B & Q ?


----------



## emski

basky said:


> anyone know where i can get this from please. i've looked everywhere.


white satin: 1830x152x15mm £1.98
white satin: 2440x152x15mm £2.58
white satin: 2440x305x15mm £5.18

maple effect: 2000x250x18mm £7.76
maple effect: 2000x325x18mm £9.66
maple effect: 2000x450x18mm £12.48

This is from b&q hope it helps..


----------



## mark67123

Haven't seen the black contiboard in B&Q, Homebase, etc for ages. 

As twistedclown says, give travis perkins a go, but failing that you could try these companies as they both make vivs in black ash so you may be able to source some through them:

Vivtronic Home Page

Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists

Or if you want a larger quantity, maybe these people:

http://www.egger.co.uk/co-uk-eng/egger-co-uk-products-melamine-faced-boards_9659.htm


----------



## emski

this may sound a bit longwinded but if all else fails could you paint it, or find a black material that would stick over it? Altho it may look naff but if you were clever about it i am sure it is possible??

as i say just a thought:lol2:


----------



## basky

cheers everyone. i'll go to travis perkins on monday. didn't realise they did it, i go there quite often too duh. 
i've tried b&q, wickes, homebase, focus etc but they just have white and beech :roll: 
thanks again i'll keep ya posted :smile:


----------



## twistedclown

Just go in there and ask for conti board if they dont have any they WILL be able to tell you who has some which ine do you go too.


----------



## mike mc

so twisted clown you work in tragic perkins huh,lol im gonna start boycotting them now they have put the prices up 8 percent on plastering materials,used to get a really good rate on it on my trade cash card ,now its gone up its similar to b and q.has it gone up in certain stores or every store


----------



## basky

i go to the stafford store


----------



## mark67123

emski said:


> this may sound a bit longwinded but if all else fails could you paint it, or find a black material that would stick over it? Altho it may look naff but if you were clever about it i am sure it is possible??
> 
> as i say just a thought:lol2:


You can get black wood-effect fablon (self adhesive vinyl stuff) - looks the same but wouldn't be as hard wearing as melamine.


----------



## Scoffa

Do your self a favour with Arnold Laver. They're cheap so long as you only need 1 cut per board otherwise I think it's £1 per cut after the first 1. Price of boards are cheap.


----------

